# Spring few from germany



## Dido (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello I seen there are bulb lovers around too. 

Wanted to share some pictures with you.


----------



## etex (Apr 19, 2010)

Very pretty! I love daffodils and grape hyacinths together! What is the pretty blooming tree?
Looks like the cat is up to something-cat business!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

Your accent makes me miss my ex-girlfriend!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good! I love bulbs, but don't have enough sun to grow more of them.


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2010)

The cat is a teribble thing he loves to sleep and sh.... in my beds. 

I have enough space for sun blooming, in a few days my tulips will come out and than it will be more beautifull. 

Bulby are a illness in my familly we all love them and everyone has a collection of differnet kinds. 

The tree is a appricot tree. But till now only flowers never a fruit, I planted last year a second one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

all those blue flowers are gorgeous! spring is coming here, but we need a few more weeks still!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! The Muscari are just coming up here - we are probably a couple weeks behind you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful flowers -- there's nothing quite like bulbs to give you a flush of color.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry guys, All I see are links to unappropriate sites...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2010)

Me too, someone changed the links I saw previously!


----------



## Dido (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry something with my picture hosting went wrong I tried a new one here are the pictures again.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha! Ha! Better watch out what site you use to host your shots...


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol... I always use ImageShack (which I see you used this time Dido). Works great every time.


----------



## Dido (Apr 23, 2010)

before never had problems, so now i know. 
will use in future this one, or maybee I have something different to post.....

Just kidding.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2010)

Dido said:


> before never had problems, so now i know.
> will use in future this one, or maybee I have something different to post.....
> 
> Just kidding.



Please, no self portraits!:evil:


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for that will not give you a picture of my, my computer is not strong enough for that


----------

